# Barista Express water filter question?



## BaristaNewbie (Jan 1, 2019)

Mine just arrived today, when assembling the water filter doesn't seem to fit properly in the tank.

When you push it down onto the connection, it seems to come into contact with the side of the tank before it's all the way down. It then isn't able to sit upright in the tank.

Is that expected and just a poor design? It's just the filter that came provided in the box.


----------



## BaristaNewbie (Jan 1, 2019)




----------

